# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Зачем вам фото плэйбоевского варианта?

## Irina

*Не секрет, что у многих в компьютере или телефоне есть фото плэйбойского варианта (анимэ в том числе).  Вопрос больше к мужчинам - Для чего они вам нужны? И что говорят об этом ваши любимые если видят их?*

----------


## Sanych

Плэйбой детский журнал. Одни сисьге. У меня таких фоток нет

----------


## vova230

Эротические фотки у меня на компе есть, а вот зачем они не знаю. Тут скорее профессиональный интерес. Например для дружеского фотомонтажа.

----------


## Vanya

чтоб постить в теме 18+  и тому подобным

а аниме никогда не было)

----------


## Irina

*Vanya*, а если честно? Поглазеть нравится?

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну а почему бы не посмотреть на красивое женское тело.
Может даже позавидовать есть чему ))
А аниме вот нету)

----------


## Vanya

> *Vanya*, а если честно? Поглазеть нравится?


есессно приятно глянуть на приятную девушку  я и не скрываю.. здесь и скрывать нечего (:

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
а вот и аниме

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
почему-то не грузится...

----------


## PatR!oT

а что на рабочий стол ставить , хотя я ничего подобного не ставлю )))

----------

